# Photo critque, advice please!



## lovinarabs (Jul 2, 2008)

I've got to decide on photos for our county fair which is coming up in 2 weeks. I've narrowed my selections down and this photo is top runner for the category "Animal - black and white". The problem is that a photographer friend of mine suggested that I move the subject from front and center (by cropping) so I did that and now I am not so sure I like the photo as well. I keep going back and forth. Which do you like better? Which would you enter?

Uncropped:







Cropped:


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 2, 2008)

The second one is compositionally better. Generally, symmetrical/balanced pieces are more "boring" unless they are extremely intricate or well done. Because yours is a silhouette, it should definitely be asymmetrical. I am not a photographer, but I am a fine arts artist and this is how I was "classically trained." However, I did note the loss of the "tree" which I liked because it did add some intricacy, and the random post on the left becomes more distracting in an otherwise clean shot.

Andrea


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not artsy at all, but I like the first picture better myself.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not an artist, but I really like the first one (uncropped) I like the fact the horse is just off center and I like the tree there. If I was to buy one it would be the first pic. JMO



Beautiful photo by the way.


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, I too, like the first photo best. It's more real to me. The cropped one "feels" altered. The first one is raw and I love how the horse if off centered and I especially like the tree. It has a nice feel to it



Great job


----------



## minih (Jul 3, 2008)

I am also not an artist nor would anyone normally ask my opinion on it, but I really like the first picture better. I never like anything evened out, it looks more real and you get a better feel of the picture with the first one uncropped.


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 3, 2008)

Personally, I like the first one better.





Go with you "gut" and you'll never go wrong!!!


----------



## Basketmiss (Jul 3, 2008)

I Love the 1st one!! Great job!!


----------



## Cimarron (Jul 3, 2008)

Definately like the first one best! Good luck! Sheila


----------



## lovinarabs (Jul 3, 2008)

Disneyhorse - that is what my photographer friend said and I know she is right on the money. She is a very talented photographer and I just like to play. But for some reason I keep coming back to the other one. I guess it is just one category and I should follow my heart. It sounds like the fairgoers will enjoy the first one better. Thanks everyone!

Anyone want to see the others? I won't bore you if you're not interested. There are 4 categories for both color and black and white.


----------



## capall beag (Jul 3, 2008)

The second photo in my opinion is just a silhouette, a nice one but not that interesting to me.

The other one is an image, a picture, a scene. I notice the horses details more, the tree, the fencing etc

I really like the first one.


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 3, 2008)

There are times in photography where you want to break the rule of 1/3's. Typically the rule of placing the subject off center gives the most eye pleasing effect, but that is when you have something in the picture to compliment the subject. In this case, the horse is the subject andt there is nothing else to draw your attention to the horse in the pictures other than placing the horse in the horizontal center.

In your second picture, you lost details in the grass. The details are needed to give depth to the horse and dark scenery. With the crop that you did, you placed the horse in the verticle center, and it is not nearly as effective. Further, the fence post and the tree work to stop your eye from leaving the picture, and removing them actually detracts from the picture.

Remember, in art and photography, the rules are there to be used, but also to be broken when the situation arrises. Placing the horse in the horixontal center forces your focus to the horse and that is what you want in this case.

Go with your gut on this one as I think it is correct



The first picture is definately tons better.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 3, 2008)

I also like the first one. I think it's beautiful and gives one a serene, quiet feeling. Almost like you're sitting there just watching the horse, sunset and nature. Beautiful picture. With the cropped pic, I found you lost a lot of the characteristics that drew my attention and feelings to it in the first place.

I would love to see others!


----------



## Basketmiss (Jul 3, 2008)

Show us the rest of the pix!!


----------



## lovinarabs (Jul 3, 2008)

OK!

Color/Animal:






Color/People: This isn't the best people shot, the color isn't great. But I love the emotion and feeling that this picture has and want to share with others so I'm entering it.






Color/Scenery:






Color/Other: This category is for anything and everything - people's "extra" shots.






Black and White/Animal:

Shot number 1 from this post.

Black and White/People:






Black and White/Scenery:






Black and White/Other:






What do you think? Any favorites? Sorry they are so huge, I'm still figuring out photobucket.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG



OMG





Those are totally awesome!!!!! You are very talented!!!!!!!

I also vote for the first picture.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jul 3, 2008)

For the black and white animal i would go with the 1st picture. The 1st one is more interesting, it just has 'more' too it even though that 'more' is just a plant. The second one theres nothing really there except the horse so it just got some what boring for me. Great job!


----------



## Magic (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous pics!! I LOVE the one with the little girl hugging the horse, heck, I love all of them! Way to go!! Hope you get all BLUES at the fair!!


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 3, 2008)

Wonderful pictures



I think blue will be your color for the day



Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ruffian (Jul 3, 2008)

These are fantastic. Great emotion in all of them. The only thing I would suggest is cloning out the yellow in the girl hugging the horse.

I love the little mini leading the way through the snow drifts - heck I love them all


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 3, 2008)

Good eye but I would take out the pole in the left background and leave it the way it is in the first. My eye was drawn to the pole and that shouldn't be...lovely shot.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh you're very talented! I just love the little girl and her appy. Good luck at your event and let us know how you did!


----------



## Miniv (Jul 4, 2008)

Having some art background myself.........my eye was pulled to the second shot, but I would also crop the fence post. The second one is more intimate, as Andrea said.

If you do not crop, I can see that the bush on one side and the post on the other helps to "frame" the photo...... basic photography 101.


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's my artistic opinion (yes I am one, lol). I like the second better except for the fence post. I wasn't drawn to it until the tree was taken out and the only thing left was the horse and post and I looked more at the post. I too normally would think what Disneyhorse said, but seeing them both I'd pick the first unless the post can be edited out of the second if that's allowed.

For the other photos, I love the black and white of the horse with the ice/snow on it as well as the person with the same.

Amanda


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm not an expert but I know I like the first one better

I also love the B&W/people with the hat and scarf


----------



## lovinarabs (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I have to get them printed now and matted for the fair next week. I'll update with results after the judging!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 9, 2008)

I love the photography section at the fairs.

You're doing pretty darn great for someone that just

likes to play around.

I would be drawn to each of your photos in the displays.

Good job - look forward to hearing your results.


----------



## lovinarabs (Jul 16, 2008)

And the winner is......

....drumroll please....

....not me





Last year, every one of my pictures ribboned, 1 was an honorable mention, 2 were grand champions and one was grand overall. This year NOTHING. I tried not to get my hopes and just hoped to ribbon this year, but I'll admit I was extremely disappointed to see all my photos hanging there without a ribbon in sight. I was really bummed.



Oh well, better luck next year. You guys liked them, that counts for a LOT!


----------



## stormo41 (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry to hear your photos did not win anything

I enter photos in my local fair too, last year was my second year and there was a misprint in the class list book, there were 2 class list for photography and i was the only person who read the wrong one and entered photos in classes that were not even classes. I was very disapointed because i put so much work into chosing my photos and mounting them and so on.

hope my story made you feel a bit better, at least you entered the right classes lol

i wish you luck for next year

-Vanessa


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 17, 2008)

WEll whats wrong with those judges lol OH! I really liked your pics so don't feel bad. All of us thought they were great



There can only be one winner. I guess your turn was last year ay? hehehehehe thanks for sharing them with us anyways. And seriously, that picture is something I would be proud to hang in my house



It is REALLY good


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, phooie!

I don't know how anyone can judge any kind of art, taste is so subjective. I've heard people gush over pieces of sculpture that look like something that might have come out from under the crusher at the dump. I just figure, if it works for you!

For what it's worth, my taste definately runs in the direction of your photos. I don't know squat about the "rules" of photography, but your pictures really draw my attention. I loved them!


----------



## River Wood (Jul 17, 2008)

I vote for number 1


----------



## lovinarabs (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, this is so embarassing to admit. I went to pick up my pictures and was informed that the reason none of my pictures placed was because I hadn't read the new directions which stated that all pictures need to be matted on FOAM board, not just cardboard backed mats. Doesn't that just BITE! I guess I should feel good that at least it wasn't my photography, but now I am super bummed that I won't know what I could have done with my pictures. Better luck next year.

PS - Being a teacher I should know how to read directions you would think. What a moron.


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 19, 2008)

hahahahahaha



I bet you would have won then


----------



## lovinarabs (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, upon closer inspection two of the pictures (the threesome in the snow and the one of our POA and daughter) had post it notes that said, "Would have been first in the class." Duh Duh Duh Duh DUMB! I won't make that mistake again.


----------

